# VHF Radio problems



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

My radio (Uniden) has not been working correctly. Looking for advice on how to troubleshoot or on replacement. 
Uniden VHF with digital channel select, WX button, Emergency button, etc, mounted under dash with 8 ft Shakespear antenna.

1st problem, perching out of Lorain, got radio check at launch Ch 79, fished off St Anthony's. Later in day could not hear any chatter, tried to contact other fisherman off Beaver, no responses. After several calls for radio check, someone responded they were hearing me fine and responding but we did not hear them. at some point listened to WX (weather channel)

2nd trip, launched from Geneva, could not get radio check response Ch 68 (I think). Checked various channels, nothing. WX -nothning, Went fishing, later when running back in started hearing others on the radio.

3rd trip, Bula, could hear others Ch 68 while prepping to launch. Got radio check, OK. Then after getting to fishing area, no chatter, no Weather channel.

Sounds to me like intermittent connection problem radio to antenna, or with radio speakers.

Has anyone experienced similar, and what was found? Since I live 2 hours south of the lake, not sure how to check it out from home. Will check connections first since wave pounding tends to cause issues.

If cannot find issue quickly, will replace radio and/or antenna, so recommendations considered for good, reasonable cost equipment desired.
I have about 3 weeks to get it figured out before I want to be on lake again.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my antenna connection comes loose every so often.only thing i can think of?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

put your radio on a different ant and try it. or take your radio ant connector apart clean and re install things oxidized. take the mike connector apart and clean it to.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

best connection for the antenna is a solder !!!I did mine and was amazed how good it worked!!!!I would never use one of the solderless connectors because it is not as reliable and the ship to shore may be you only chance to get help!!!!


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far. More information now.
Model is Uniden Solara, came new with boat 2007 install,
Antenna is Shakespeare 8 ft model 5206 on 4 way ratchet mount.
I have boat stored upstairs in bank barn.
Put up antenna, turned it on.
Of course no responses to radio check on Ch 68 or 79, but tried anyway!
Switched to WX Channel 2 and the NE Ohio weather from NOAA came through loud and clear. Started checking different WX channels, got clear message transmission on 2, 3, 4, static on 5, some on 6 and I think 7. As I was listening to Zanesville area on Ch 4 it started to break up. Got worse. I started switching channels and listening, played with volume, squelch, turned radio off and on a couple times.
After 15 minute or so, no longer received ch 2, or 3. 4 came in ok, some of the others would break up.
I did tighten antenna connections and moved them and the antenna around while listening. It did not appear to make a difference.
I will clean the connections and try again.
Keep coming with the ideas. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

FarmerChris,
Find someone who has a hand held marine radio and try your radio then. I used this method after I had a problem with my mic and had to buy a new one. Maybe someone in your area has a set or at least one to give it a try.

Ron


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

First thing I would do is try to find a friend who has a good working radio and see if you can hook up to his antenna. If radio works OK you have antenna problem or connection problem, if not you have radio or connection problem. You have eliminated one of three problems. Sometimes wiggling the wire (a technical term  at the radio and at the antenna will show a connection problem, or bouncing tge antenna around like happens on the water will show a problem. My experience is it is unually a ground problem somewhere. Make sure you coax isn't damaged. Boat equipment takes such a beating it's a wonder any if it works, Good luck.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Majority of the radio problems are actually the antenna. Majority of antenna problems are located at the connector... especially if it's a solderless connector. As said above, poor or oxidized connections.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

The Solara that I have has been bulletproof for me.

Yours sounds like it has an internal "thermal" problem that causes it to quit after on for a while. (seen that many times!)

The unfortunate thing is that to get it serviced will probably cost more that a new radio...you can get a new Uniden 380 for under $100 at Defender Marine!


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Raymarine it would work fine for the first 2 hrs or so.
Than only a few channels would work. I had to send it to factory to get it fixed
They said something in a loop circuit. Works great now.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

try taking the connector apart and clean. if you can solder the end of your connection. this is where most problems are.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Considering that your radio could literally save your or someone else's life, I would replace it with a new DSC model and new antenna if your budget allows. If that isn't an option, invest in a cheap handheld as a backup.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

FarmerChris said:


> Thanks for the responses so far. More information now.
> Model is Uniden Solara, came new with boat 2007 install,
> Antenna is Shakespeare 8 ft model 5206 on 4 way ratchet mount.
> .....s


I am pretty sure that is what I have, and same as you, came new with the boat on 03. Even though my unit has had no issues I have been considering replacing it; it was cheap then and will be 11 years old...Yikes.

For such a critical life saving device, yours and others, replace it with a smarter DSC model and the best antenna you can afford.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cabelas is having a big sale today with free shipping. might just be a good time to buy a new radio and a good 5225 xt antenna.
sherman


----------

